# my guppy



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

one of my female guppies is spending a lot of time sitting on the gravel we thought at first she was dying but when you feed them she's up eating the same as the rest she doesnt have white spot and all the rest of the fish are fine we have checked the ph level and its fine 
she has been like this for about 2 weeks we wondered if anyone had any idea what might be wrong with her 

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you tested for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? These nitrogenous waste substances have a far greater effect on health than the pH level, which really isn't anything to worry about as long as it remains stable.


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

yeah he has tested them all and there all fine all the other fish are fine, she seems fine too just that she picks this 1 spot and lies there, she is eating normal and does swim about with the others she is about 8 months old so she's not a new fish . she was 1 of 4 guppies we bought when we set the tank up and there all still swimming about happily the other 4 guppies are babies that they have had


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi

Have you got a male guppy in the take aswell?
she could be pregnent if you have, or she is playing pregnent if you havnt.
My female did the same thing we thought she was dying, next thing you know i had babys swimming around.


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

we have a male she's had babies before they all have lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

Just to point out if it's of any use, females can store sperm from the males in a single-sex environment, thus enabling female livebearers to produce fertile offspring continuously for several months if there has been no male present in the tank for a similar period of time.


----------



## Madster (Jul 13, 2010)

Quick question !

Guppy's live in tropical fish tanks right?
Someone I know was saying you can put them in coldwater as well. But I've never had guppy's before so I wouldn't know about this. But I'm sure they have to be kept in a certain temperature zone water wise? I'm sure you'll know


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

Madster said:


> Quick question !
> 
> Guppy's live in tropical fish tanks right?
> Someone I know was saying you can put them in coldwater as well. But I've never had guppy's before so I wouldn't know about this. But I'm sure they have to be kept in a certain temperature zone water wise? I'm sure you'll know


Quite correct, Guppies (_Poecilia reticulata_) are native to several areas around the Central-South American region, including Trinidad and Tobago, Barbados, Brazil, US. Virgin Islands, East Timor, Mayotte and Guyana. Therefore, these fish require tropical conditions, with a temperature of between 24 and 28 degrees C being ideal.

Certain species that are marketed as tropicals can tolerate cooler temperatures, Guppies are often inclued. However I would not keep them in water with a temperature any lower than 23 degrees C in the long term.


----------

